
Bitsquatting: DNS Hijacking without exploitation - jf
http://dinaburg.org/bitsquatting.html
======
jf
The Python script at the end is fun to play with, for example:

    
    
        $ python bitsquat.py google .com
        foogle.com: is taken (64.111.126.107)
        eoogle.com might be available!
        coogle.com might be available!
        ooogle.com might be available!
        woogle.com: is taken (98.124.199.11)
        gnogle.com might be available!
        gmogle.com might be available!
        gkogle.com might be available!
        ggogle.com might be available!
        gongle.com might be available!
        gomgle.com might be available!
        gokgle.com might be available!
        goggle.com: is taken (45.33.35.30)
        goofle.com: is taken (192.185.39.34)
        gooele.com might be available!
        goocle.com might be available!
        gooole.com: is taken (98.124.199.61)
        goowle.com: is taken (54.213.166.80)
        googme.com: is taken (199.59.243.120)
        googne.com might be available!
        googhe.com: is taken (199.59.243.120)
        googde.com might be available!
        googld.com might be available!
        googlg.com might be available!
        googla.com might be available!
        googlm.com: is taken (222.76.217.15)
        googlu.com might be available!

~~~
pavel_lishin
It's tempting to grab one of those, and see how many hits there are a month,
other than those coming from crawlers.

